# What are some good recordings of Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto?



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

Gonna go see the Florida Orchestra perform this in January, with Jennifer Koh as the violinist. 

I like the violin playing in the Heifest recording, but it seems like the orchestra just can't keep up. Not to mention that it was recorded in the late 50's.
Contrarily, I like the orchestra in the Hahn recording, but I'm not overly fond of the violin playing.



Can you suggest anything else? Thanks.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

This is my favorite version:










*David Oistrakh with the Philadelphia Orchestra conducted by Eugene Ormandy*

The Sibelius VC is also superb.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

^^Great recording. My personal fav is...









Paired with Mendelssohn and Bruch. Absolute slam dunk grouping.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I love both versions that Mutter recorded!















However for me, Hahn is the best here 









So go crazy and get all three. (p.s. a little girl power to balance to the guy versions above...)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I would go with Oistrakh/Ormandy as well... although I certainly admire Mutter, Hahn, Perlman, Heifetz... and I would add Zino Francescatti with George Szell:


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

JACE said:


> This is my favorite version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this elpee and can only second this recommendation
If it weren't for Corelli's christmassconcerto grosso, I'd be playing it tonight

Merry Xmass


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Vadim Repin with Gergiev and the Kirov Orchestra (coupled nicely and aptly with Myaskovsky's Violin Concerto). Somehow Repin's not so entirely polished playing serves the music convincingly, capturing the essence of Tchaikovsky's temperament and his style of composing (that authentic feel that just let the music speaks for itself, not afraid of letting itself go).

-->http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-M...-1&keywords=tchaikovsky+violin+concerto+repin


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

The Kyung Wha Chung is and old established favourite in our house
The Shaham performance is something which was recommended a few days ago on the Current Listening thread and may be replacing our previous first choice


----------



## Clayton (Nov 10, 2013)

Absolutely love the very passionate and sensual Charles Dutoit/Kyung-Wha Chung recording


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

Vadim Repin has recorded the concerto more than once.
He recorded it with the LSO (Krivine) also.

He played it in the UK this year with a badly injured shoulder. I didn't know about the injury when I heard the concert - I only found out later when he cancelled the next two concerts at short notice.
His playing then was less than "note perfect" which I noticed with surprise but was filled with passion and emotion.
The audience were hugely impressed and everyone was talking about the intensity of it as they left for the interval.
All the pain in his shoulder was clearly leaking into the music and with Tchaikovsky there can never be too much pain.
It was an extraordinary performance and one I'll never forget.
Repin is the best for me, in recording and also live.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

The first one I purchased was Kremer / Maazel, and it remains a favorite.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2014)

Heifetz/Reiner is still my gold standard for this work. I will have to look up the Oistrakh/Ormandy as well, though.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I second the Heifetz/Reiner. The finale was tailor made for Heifetz.
It has some cuts though, not note complete.


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

What are some good post 60's recordings?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Heifetz Reiner from the 50s or Heifetz Barbirolli from the 30s

Both superb but the earlier one a bit more relaxed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> I love both versions that Mutter recorded!
> 
> View attachment 59417
> View attachment 59418
> ...


To add to the girl power:

View attachment 59554


I'm very fond of this disc by Nicola Benedetti with the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Jerome said:


> To add to the girl power:
> 
> View attachment 59554
> 
> ...


Sweet... she looks good on that disc. Also she just appeared earlier this year with the Utah Symphony.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Besides the Heifetz performance I already mentioned, other fine performances are by Joshua Bell, Valery Gergiev, Arthur Grumiaux, Julia Fischer and Leila Josefowicz.


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Besides the Heifetz performance I already mentioned, other fine performances are by Joshua Bell, Valery Gergiev, Arthur Grumiaux, Julia Fischer and Leila Josefowicz.


That's what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Declined said:


> That's what I was looking for. Thanks!


Glad to help!

I have so many performances of this great concerto, I stopped counting!


----------



## PeteW (Dec 20, 2014)

Thankyou I'll have a listen to these.

Also recommend Junco Fukada on YouTube:


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

JACE said:


> This is my favorite version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're concerned that the sonics on the older recordings are not up to snuff, I would just note that I've never heard a better-sounding version than this (on either LP or DSD-mastered CD).

In addition to being great music, this is one of my "test tracks" when I audition audio equipment.


----------

